# Mulloway in the Mangroves



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Managed a couple firsts from the kayak yesterday.

I fished a new area, and caught a new species for me. It was good after a couple of donuts, to have a couple of successful trips.

Although i didnt land any keepers, with the biggest being 74cm, i have high hopes of landing one later in the year. Anyway, I made another video, hope you all like it.
Thanks,
Rob East


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Great session, thanks for the vid

Ray


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice video Rob and some good fish even if they are undersized.
Must be a quiet area to be anchored up in a narrow channel.
Unfortunately not a common thing around here.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Great video. Well done


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice day on the water, good video. Keep them coming.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice way to get off a donut, great fish.


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice session and vid


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work there Rob. Even nicer when they are a larger.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice jewie session, Rob... pity that they were undersized.

However... I have one problem with your handling of them... one hand in the gill area.

Don't you think that if you're going to release a fish, gripping in the gill area could harm the fish's survival ability?

I'm not trying to detract from your day's enjoyment...

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Mate what an awesome session,love fishing the mangroves.How deep was the water you were fishing?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Beekeeper said:


> Nice jewie session, Rob... pity that they were undersized.
> 
> However... I have one problem with your handling of them... one hand in the gill area.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, you know what, fair call.

I don't think it would have caused any damage, there was no bleeding and I didn't over extend the gill plates. But yes , I could be more prepared and will get a set of bogas as without using that grip there's no way to restrain them while still fairly healthy.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

It was in about 6ft of water too


----------



## keenfisho (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice video and catches mate, if that creek is the one i think it is it is very good to see the mullies are back as they were smashed fairly hard a couple of years ago by illegal netting


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

kudos rob
exce;ent


----------



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice one Rob,

A good day fishing.Did you get them on pillies??


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah mate, and squid


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome vid and well done! keep it up!


----------

